# The 10th Hudson River Fishermen's Association Annual Surf Fishing Tournament



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The 10th Hudson River Fishermen's Association Annual Surf Fishing Tournament is set for October 15th, 2011 in both Seaside Heights and Seaside Park, New Jersey. This is an ASAC sanctioned surf fishing tournament (www.asaconline.org).

Teams and Individuals are invited to participate. 4x4 permits have been waived with paid registration for the event. This year, we anticipate over 100 sponsors will contribute to the prizes of this tournament. Everything from the smallest rig companies, to private plug makers to custom rod makers to cooler rack manufactures and everything in between. Don't forget also, there are some cash $$$ prizes too. To to get an application or to ask questions, send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I will send it to you.

The HRFA is a 501c3 non profit organization. This is a fund raiser event for us. If you wish to become a sponsor, please send me an e-mail at the same address above. For more information about the HRFA, go to www.hrfa.us If you select the surf tournament link in the middle of the home page, you can see more about the surf tournament itself.

Thanks and see you on the beach!
__________________
Carl Hartmann
Director, Hudson River Fishermen's Association


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Guys, this is a very tournament. We always get back the fishermen from the year before. We give out excellent prizes.

Carl


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey guys, this is one of our larger prizes for the surf tournament. A custom made surf fishing pole by Joe Miani. The description is below.

The rod is a custom made eleven foot one-piece surf spin rod. It is built on the Lamiglas GSB132 1M blank. The rod is contructed with Fuji black frame Alconite ceramic ring guides specifically designed to handle all monofilament and braided lines. The handle is built with a Fuji deluxe reel seat and the actual grip material is a navy blue diamond pattern over a powder blue heat shrink rubber tubing; to compliment the handle the guides are wrapped in metallic navy blue over pearlescent white metallic thread. This is a truly one-of-a-kind custom rod. It is finished with three coats of epoxy and is adorned with the HRFA club logo. The equivalent factory Lamiglas rod is an XS111MS graphite surf & jetty rod. It will comfortably handle up to eight ounces (with bait) or lures in the 2-5oz range (for plugging). The factory specifications set the line rating at a maximum of 40lb test; but most of the people that use this blank are fishing with Power Pro in the range of 30# test (for plugging) to 50# test for bait fishing, or mono in the 15#-25# test range. This rod will accomodate just about any full size surf reel ( a normal 2.25"-3.00" spool lip diameter) but the matching reel should weigh at least 20ozs. to balance the rod weight and length.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Some of our sponsors for this years tournament.

Eagle Enterprizes, Ezeair products,
Hopkins Lures, Bob’s Bait Boards, AOK Tackle,
Muller Insurance, DigitalDagger.com,
Murphy’s bait & tackle, High Hook Wines,
Old Harbor Outfitters, Fish Belly Lures,
Bimini Bay Outfitters, Tsunami, Atlas Reel Co,
Aqua Skinz®, Lemire’s Plugworks,


----------

